# Seatbelt EM Loop?



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Perhaps not so much tech talk as a safety question but here goes:

Does anybody know why Tesla has chosen to install seatbelts with Energy Management (EM) Loops?

From what I’ve gleaned, they’re a controversial and potentially unsafe method of reducing head injury numbers during tests by inducing submarining. Just based on a cursory search since I’d never had a car with loops on the seatbelts and wondered what they were.

Thanks for correcting me if I’ve got it wrong or explaining their thinking if I haven’t.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah, I don't think that's what it is. I will look when I am in my car later but I think it is not a part of the main strap and separate stitched on material to keep the latch from falling too far down.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

You are so correct, I totally missed that. Thanks.

Sorry, disregard.


----------

